

One life game. If game is over it is over forever. - sinan
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2011/04/one-single-life-iphone/

======
scottchin
I think there is a middle ground. I've long concluded that I didn't enjoy the
stress of "dying" in old school games like Double Dragon, or Contra etc. I
agree that there should be some kind of penalty for messing up.

I might try this game out but I think it would stress me out a bit. :)

